# Maggie gets a new condo



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Maggie is thrilled with her new condo! It's roomier and airier than her two-room condo. The view is spectacular and she loves it. She's thinking of getting someone to share it with her.

I told her no.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That is certainly a deluxe condo!! Can't wait to see who moves in!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awwww, Garye...just _one_ roomie??? Pleeeease???  

GREAT DIGS! I'm sure Maggie will be an even MORE SPOILED PIJ!  

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Maggie looks as happy as can be in her new apartment. And with a view, how lucky can a pigeon get? 

Margaret


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

"I promise I'll be nice! Just think, if I had roomie you'd have _two_ times the fun!  "

Great pics, love the captions too (nothing better than a talking pigeon huh?  ). I bet she loves you even more for her nice new condo


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

> nothing better than a talking pigeon huh?


I thought all pigeons talked.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, Maggie's condo looks wonderful. It gives her a lot of space.

It always brings a smile to my face to read one of your posts about Maggie. You loved your Garye for so long and took such good care of her even though she was wild that it makes me especially happy that you have your Maggie.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes, Maggie looks quite the queen in her palace.


----------

